# [Index] User reviews & discussions



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

MOBILES:


*Apple:*

Apple iPhone 4S by ritvij


*Cyanogen*

Cyanogenmod 9 by sam


*Gionee*

Gionee G2 by gizmo96


*HTC:*

HTC One V by power_8383


*Huawei:*

Huawei Ascend P1 by CyberKID


*Lava (XOLO):*

XOLO Q800 by ayush_chh


*LG:*

LG Optimus L9 by furious_gamer

LG Optimus Net by ajayritik

LG Optimus One by sam


*Micromax:*

Micromax Q5 by azzu

Micromax Canvas 2 by anmolksharma

Micromax Canvas 4 by gizmo96


*Microsoft:*

Windows Phone 7 by Vyom


*Motorola:*

Motorola Fire XT by rahul.007

Motorola Backflip by montsa007


*Nokia:*

Nokia Asha 311 by AlphaQ

Nokia Asha 200 by jamesbond008

Nokia X1-01 by Tenida

Nokia C3 by @vi

Nokia C2-03 by pravinbv

Nokia Lumia 620 by bhushan2k

Nokia Lumia 520 by gizmo96

Nokia Lumia 520 by anmolksharma

Nokia Asha 306 by anmolksharma

Nokia Lumia 720 by droot


*Pantech:*

Pantech Burst by furious_gamer


*Samsung:*

Samsung Galaxy S Advance by VCool123

Samsung Galaxy S3 by desiJATT

Samsung Galaxy S by lovedonator

Samsung Galaxy R by ofabhishek

Samsung Galaxy Y by pramudit

Samsung E3210 by Sam

Samsung Galaxy SL by kbar1

Samsung Galaxy Fit by Nipun

Samsung Galaxy S4 by bhautikjoshi

Samsung Galaxy Grand by anmolksharma

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 by arvindrao15

Samsung Galaxy S4 by anmolksharma

Samsung Galaxy S4 by anmolksharma


*Sony:*

Sony Xperia P by bhushan2k

Sony Xperia S by randomuser111

Sony Xperia U by rahul.007

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc by Sarath

Sony Xperia Neo V by damnthenet

Sony Xperia E by braindead

Sony Xperia L by theserpent

Sony Xperia Z by gizmo96


*Xolo:*

Xolo Q800 by ayush_chh


*Zen:*

Zen A60 by pankaj.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

TABS:


*Amazon:*

Amazon Kindle by KDroid


*Apple:*

Apple iPad 2 by MetalheadGautham


*Blackberry:*

Blackberry Playbook by har


*iBall:*

Iball Slide by Aarizz Ansario


*Google:*

Nexus 7 by gizmo96 

Nexus 10 by theserpent


*Micromax:*

Micromax FunBook by Tenida

Micromax Funbook by tkin


*NXG:*

NXG Xatb A10 by Madhu Kothari


*Onda:*

Onda v712 by ajaybc


*Pantech:*

Panter T-Pad IS701R by Anish

Pantel IS701R by Saurav2007


*Zync:*

Zync Z909 by mayanksahni


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

DISCUSSIONS:


Karbonn A18

LG Optimus One

Micromax Funbook

Samsung Galaxy R

Samsung Galaxy SL (i9003)

Samsung Galaxy S

Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman

Ultimate TDF app guide

Must have Android Games and Apps By Digitians

Must have apps/games for Windows Phone

Post your mobile home screens

Post your mobile internet (2G/3G/Wifi) speeds

Huawei Ascend Y300

Google Nexus 4

Pantech Burst

Samsung Galaxy S4

Sony Xperia 2013

Google Nexus owners

HTC One

BlackBerry Z10


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2013)

credit goes to Sarath for the initial Index thread but as his thread was not updated in a long time, so created a new one with updated reviews.


----------



## mayoorite (May 8, 2014)

Review-->Xolo Q800 x edition


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

need to update this thread.. I want mi 4 review..


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 10, 2017)

update it..
instead of reviews..
link it to official discussion thread..


----------

